
EFF Joins Coalition Opposing Dangerous CFAA Bill - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/06/eff-joins-coalition-opposing-dangerous-cfaa-bill
======
callcallcall
Some ways we can help fight the CFAA bill and support the EFF beyond
complaining in HN comments:

Learn:
[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Fraud_and_Abuse_Act](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Fraud_and_Abuse_Act)

Call your representatives: TryVoices.com

Donate to the EFF:
[https://supporters.eff.org/donate/](https://supporters.eff.org/donate/)

~~~
JumpCrisscross
I just emailed my Senators. People routinely underestimate the value of calmly
and briefly explaining to elected leaders why they should vote one way or
another.

~~~
callcallcall
Yes! People seem to forget how we defeated SOPA in 2012.

------
awinter-py
holy crud! CFAA already allows TOS writers to define any behavior as
unauthorized & therefore a felony. Congressmen need a way to look strong on
security without completely breaking rule of law. We should issue them nerf
guns or something.

~~~
tptacek
No, it does not.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Nosal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Nosal)

(Further: even without that case, CFAA never allowed TOS writers to invent
their own felonies).

~~~
sathackr
Wasn't that the very basis of the Aaron Schwartz case? That, by violating the
terms of use of the MIT site, he was violating the CFAA thus charged with
multiple felonies?

The linked case dealt with employees but I don't see why there should be a
distinction. I would consider the general public to have even greater
protections.

~~~
tptacek
You've worded this vaguely, but I think the answer to your question is "no,
that is not a good description of the Swartz case".

------
beardog
Good news everyone, i hid a <img> to my server in this page, now you visited
part of my site you were not authorized to! You are now all felons, see you in
court.

------
nxzero
Direct link to bill referenced in title:

[https://www.eff.org/files/2016/05/25/114th_may_2016_whitehou...](https://www.eff.org/files/2016/05/25/114th_may_2016_whitehouse_graham_blumenthal_botnet_bill.pdf)

------
homero
Visitors are unauthorized to access this site. Your visit will be prosecuted.

~~~
xufi
Also in some cases. Smart psychologically Every click will help our site up to
keep telling others that you're still unauthorized to view this site.

